# Curly tails?



## Janina (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi everyone!
My eleven week old puppy - Dave - has a tail that curves up and over his back. 
is this a cockapoo trait?
His mother supposedly Is a cockapoo- white and red - with a flat coat no curly tail
His father is an apricot poodle no curly tail- He is black and white with a tail curving over his back.
Are you a Cockapoos have tails like this?


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi Janina, Many Cockapoo have curled tails that comes from the poodle genes. Even when his father does not have a curly tail, he could be carrying the gene for it  No need to worry


----------



## Janina (Aug 13, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Hi Janina, Many Cockapoo have curled tails that comes from the poodle genes. Even when his father does not have a curly tail, he could be carrying the gene for it  No need to worry


Thank you so very very much
My next question is how long does the teething last - sharp teeth wanting to chew on everything especially me!
I have many teething toys I put in the freezer for him along with a Myriad of other toys
He is awesome- So very smart !
Thank you again for your help


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh teething varies and does come back at around 8 months again. There are different methods to go about this. The first one is that you yelp and distance yourself every time he tries to chew on you.
Personally, I have not found this working for me. I put a toy in his mouth as soon as he gets too bitey.


----------



## Janina (Aug 13, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Oh teething varies and does come back at around 8 months again. There are different methods to go about this. The first one is that you yelp and distance yourself every time he tries to chew on you.
> Personally, I have not found this working for me. I put a toy in his mouth as soon as he gets too bitey.


Yes I quickly put a toy in his mouth- Sometimes just not quickly enough!
Thank you so much for your help you’re awesome


----------



## Janina (Aug 13, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Oh teething varies and does come back at around 8 months again. There are different methods to go about this. The first one is that you yelp and distance yourself every time he tries to chew on you.
> Personally, I have not found this working for me. I put a toy in his mouth as soon as he gets too bitey.


And yet another question!
He seems to have to pee often - Sometimes three times in a 20 minute period
He does drink and likes Ice cubes 
I am hoping that it’s just said he has a small bladder still
He currently weighs 6 1/2 pounds
Looking forward to your response


----------

